# جهازك مخترق أم لا..تأكد هنا >> بلمسة واحدة



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*جهازك مخترق أم لا..تأكد هنا*
*بلمسة واحدة .. *​ 

*الموقعرائع و سهل .... حيث يكشف لك إن كان جهازك مخترق أم لا..؟؟؟*
*ويظهر أيضا مدى قوة جدار الصد عندك ان كنت تستعمل حاءط صد....*
*الأعجب أنه يحدد لك الموضع المخترق في جهازك لاصلاحه...*
*ما عليك إلا الضغط على الرابط فقط... *​ 
*1- إذا كان المدخل مخترق فستجد كلمة open باللون الاحمر .*​ 
*2-إذا كان المدخل مغلق...أي انه يمكن الوصول إليه لكنه لم يخترق بعد فستجد كلمة closed باللون الاصفر .*​ 
*3-أما اذا كان الحائط قوي وفعال فستجد كلمة secure بالأخضر وذلك يعني ان المداخل عندك امنة من أي اختراق و ستجد في الاخير اسفل الصفحة :*
*test complete *
*no open ports were.found *​ 
*الرابط *​ 
*http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/probe.asp*​


----------



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختي فراشة على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا فارس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

على فكرة جربته و طلع كله لخضر يعني كله امن عندي نشكر الله​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

تمام نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميررررررررسى يا فراشه  
وربنا يعوض تعبك . ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي دون دون​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

Secure  نشكر الله 
ميرسي ياقمرر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروك يا قمر ​


----------



## star love (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا قمر على موضوعاتك الجميلة والمفيدة والمميزة دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي ستار على الرد والتشجيع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

Test complete. 
No open ports were found. 

مرسىىىىىىىى يا فراشه 
الجهاز تمام 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 




​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة طيب واللى عنده تحذير بالاحمر يعمل ايه؟


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 سبتمبر 2008)

تمااااام الله ينور عليكى يا فراشه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> Test complete.
> 
> No open ports were found.
> 
> ...




*الف مبروووووووووووك 30:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> فراشة طيب واللى عنده تحذير بالاحمر يعمل ايه؟


 
*الانتي فايرس او اي برنامج حماية عندك شغلية يعمل سكان على الجهاز ومن النت*

*علشان لو فية اصدار تاني جديد نزلية واعملي سكان على كلة*

*وبعدين بعد* *مايخلص جربي تاني الموضوع دا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> تمااااام الله ينور عليكى يا فراشه


 
*وعليكي يا عسل*

*الف مبرووووووووووك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي جدا يا فراشة بجد موضوع متميز *

*وبالمصادفة كمان كنت عايز اشوف حاجة زي دي *

*علشان الاختراق اللي حصلي اول امبارح*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## استفانوس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> test complete.
> No open ports were found


*اشكرك عزيزتي*
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليكى فراشه

الحمد لله

كله اخضر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *ميرسي جدا يا فراشة بجد موضوع متميز *
> 
> 
> *وبالمصادفة كمان كنت عايز اشوف حاجة زي دي *
> ...




*كويس جدا الموضوع جة في وقتة*

*واية الاخبار كلة تمام ؟*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> *اشكرك عزيزتي*
> 
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*


 
*مبرووووووووووووك استاذي الغالي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى فراشه​*
> 
> *الحمد لله*
> 
> ...




*نشكر ربنا *

*مبروووووووووووووك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *كويس جدا الموضوع جة في وقتة*
> 
> *واية الاخبار كلة تمام ؟*
> 
> [/center]


 

*ميرسي بجد ليكي *

*والسكيورتي كله اخضر ونشكر ربنا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *ميرسي بجد ليكي *
> 
> 
> 
> *والسكيورتي كله اخضر ونشكر ربنا*​





*الف مبروووووووك*

*يستاهل الشكر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه كلة احمر معاد 3 اخضر ههههههههههههههه *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *هههههههههههه كلة احمر معاد 3 اخضر ههههههههههههههه *


 
*الحق بقى اتصرف في الجهاز اسهل ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## geegoo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع مفيد .. ربنا يباركك ..*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

geegoo قال:


> *موضوع مفيد .. ربنا يباركك ..*​


----------



## milad hanna (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لليكى ياخت فراشة علىهذه الخدمة يكفى انى اتمنيط على جهازى بفضلك شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

milad hanna قال:


> شكرا لليكى ياخت فراشة علىهذه الخدمة يكفى انى اتمنيط على جهازى بفضلك شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

Test complete. 

No open ports were found. 
شكرا ليكى يا فراشتنا على الموقع
ربنا يبارك ايتها العضوه المباركه
ابانوب​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> Test complete.
> 
> No open ports were found.
> شكرا ليكى يا فراشتنا على الموقع
> ...


 




​


----------



## *malk (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجهااااااز تمام يافراشة*
*ميرسى حبيبتى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> *الجهااااااز تمام يافراشة*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى*


----------



## merna lovejesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتييييير يا  احلى فراشه مسيحيه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتييييير يا احلى فراشه مسيحيه


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع جميل 
شكرا فراشة ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موقع جميل
> 
> 
> شكرا فراشة ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

هى معلومة قديمة  لكن منك انتى لقيتها  جديدة    هههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> هى معلومة قديمة لكن منك انتى لقيتها جديدة هههههههه


----------



## silver hok (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة على الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

العفو سيلفر نورتي الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​


----------



## nonaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا فراشه على الموضوع دا
ونشكر ربنا لاقيته
secure​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مبرووووووووووووووووك يا نونا ​


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_safe
مشكوره كتييير فراشة
تسلم ايدك



​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع يا فراشه انا جربته
 ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _safe
> 
> مشكوره كتييير فراشة
> تسلم ايدك
> ...


 مبروووووووووووووك توني

ميرسي على الرد و الصورة الحلوة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع يا فراشه انا جربته
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليكى​


 ميرسي حبيبتي كوكي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## f.shenoda (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم لمجد اسمة القدوس


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

f.shenoda قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم لمجد اسمة القدوس


 امين

شكرا ليك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 يونيو 2009)

حلو اوى يافراشة
بس للاسف مفتحش عندى 
اهئ اهئ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

ام ميكو
الرابط متهية مدته
لو في غيروه عندك


----------



## girgis2 (15 يونيو 2009)

*بضم صوتي لصوت كليمو*

*معلشي هنتعبك معانا يا أم مكاريوس*​


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*مشكورة اختى العزيزة فراشة*
*لكن اللينك لا يعمل*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

للاسف اللينك وقع ومش لاقية بديل لية

نغلقة بقى ومحدش يزعل ​


----------

